# Best Products to use on Pearlescent Daytona Grey to get Flake Pop!



## athers99 (May 5, 2011)

Hi, picking up an A6 Avant S line in Daytona Grey next weekend and just looking for what products to get for it.

I will clay it then maybe thinking something like Poorboys Black Hole then a sealant / wax to go over this. I think most threads on here favour sealant to give a better flake pop.

Any advice appreciated and also any Daytona Grey detailing pics.

Cheers 
Athers 

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

not sure if black hole mutes the flake slightly but stick prima amigo glaze on and then a flake pop wax, 6 months durability go for bmd morpheus, 2-3 months go for bmd cosmos or odk sterling for 3 months which is cheaper and both bmd and odk do sample pots


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Carlack system is excellent on this colour,complete followed by numerous coats of long life or if you want to finish with a wax look at the blackfires system which is also very impressive.
Either of those 2 you will not be disappointed on Daytona grey


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I have just used Wolfgang deep gloss sealant 3.0 on my Merc, and it has to be the best one I have used so far, the flake just pop out and the gloss is amazing, even applying and removing is so easy gives you good protection as well. I wouldn't put blackHole on then a sealant, just go for the sealant then Wolfgang own wax called Fusion, it would look outstanding on your colour. Just remember to do a full decon, wash, tar, fallout,clay.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have Daytona Grey and the Blackfire Kit, Fuzion, Spirit, Check The Fleck all give good flake pop.
Chongo have been looking at the WG 3 sealant to try so may go with your recommendation.
Dave


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Poorboys black hole worked well for me... 😎


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> I have Daytona Grey and the Blackfire Kit, Fuzion, Spirit, Check The Fleck all give good flake pop.
> Chongo have been looking at the WG 3 sealant to try so may go with your recommendation.
> Dave





That's only one layer Dave:doublesho going to put on another one tomorrow, it would look great on Daytona grey paint:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

That looks great, bud, I see motorgeek recommend doing all the car then leave for 30 min before buffing off and then keep moisture free for 12 hours.
is this what you did??


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes mate, I done the whole car then left it 20 mins then removed and made sure it didn't rain at all, so if your doing it outside I recondmend you do it in the morning and make sure the weather is ok for the day, this week coming and next, the weather looks good.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Personally, I think it's just something you have to 'test-drive' for yourself mate.

I was thinking the same too, after buying my A3 (Daytona Grey) a month ago, and reading about certain products reducing the flake pop...

...however! As I had a couple of products in the boot already, I didn't really WANT to go out and spend more on a new wax/sealant if I could achieve the flake pop with what I had.

So, my opinion is that, if you already have products left from your previous car usage, use 'em and see what happens. If it reduces flake pop, you know to try something else.

Here's one after using Victoria's Concourse Red Wax :









Here's one after using Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub :


----------



## athers99 (May 5, 2011)

So many different opinions out there, but that's also a good thing. Plenty of options out there for me to choose from. 

I get the general feeling from the replies that a sealant is best to finish off with and not a wax.

Kriminal - you're right, but I gave my Poorboys white diamond and FK1000p to the cars new owner, so time to buy something new. 

Decisions, Decisions!

Cheers guys. 

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Gyeon can coat looks stunning and is pretty durable .


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

chongo said:


> I have just used Wolfgang deep gloss sealant 3.0 on my Merc, and it has to be the best one I have used so far, the flake just pop out and the gloss is amazing, even applying and removing is so easy gives you good protection as well. I wouldn't put blackHole on then a sealant, just go for the sealant then Wolfgang own wax called Fusion, it would look outstanding on your colour. Just remember to do a full decon, wash, tar, fallout,clay.


How does it compare to Blackfire's AFPP?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> How does it compare to Blackfire's AFPP?


Good question....interested to hear too.


----------



## athers99 (May 5, 2011)

Teufel said:


> Gyeon can coat looks stunning and is pretty durable .


Never heard of this before but looked it up and seems very impressive and easy to apply. Time might be limited for me in coming months with baby no2 due next month.

Have you got any pics of end result and what other products do you apply with this?

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> How does it compare to Blackfire's AFPP?


Sorry but not used AFPP, but I would say they are similar but Woflgang you have to make sure the rain doesn't get on your paint for up to 12hrs, but like I said before it has to be the best AV used before and I am picky after I have put another coat on then am thinking of putting on r222 wax on top to give it more gloss. Will put a pic on here when am done:thumb:


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

chongo said:


> That's only one layer Dave:doublesho going to put on another one tomorrow, it would look great on Daytona grey paint:thumb:


Applied by DA or by hand ?


----------



## athers99 (May 5, 2011)

I'm leaning towards Prima Amigo followed Gyeon Q2 Cancoat. Do I need to put anything on before Prima? 

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

athers99 said:


> I'm leaning towards Prima Amigo followed Gyeon Q2 Cancoat. Do I need to put anything on before Prima?
> 
> Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


nope


----------



## athers99 (May 5, 2011)

*Detailing complete!*








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL]


----------



## athers99 (May 5, 2011)

*Very impressed with the Flake Pop (Prima Amigo then sealed with Gyeon Q2 Cancoat)*

FYI - car is 4 years old with 70k on the clock!

Pics just done on a phone camera, so not the best quality.

Process (all done by hand):

Washed with Washing up liquid to remove any existing polish

Clayed with Bilt Hamber medium clay bar.

Washed with Meguiars Gold Shampoo

**2 days wait due to weather (car not used)**

Washed with Meguiars Gold Shampoo

x2 coats of Prima Amigo

(left for 2 hours to cure)

x2 coats of Cancoat (left to cure overnight)

Windows - x2 coats Angelwax H2G0

Wheels - x2 coats Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]

mirror finish








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]

Wheels:








[/URL]








[/URL]

Thanks to all who recommended Prima and Cancoat to me. :driver:


----------



## athers99 (May 5, 2011)

Cancoat protection......




























Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------

